# Passenger Window Sticks



## njtangs (Apr 18, 2004)

*Passenger Window Sticks (Broken Window Regulator?)*

I have a 94 2-dr Sentra with manual windows. My passenger-side window sticks every rotation of the crank. I took the door panel off and reached inside to feel around while turning the window crank. I discovered that a cable leading to the crank is frayed and catching on something as the crank rotates.

I want to know if it's worth trying to take the rest of the door apart and install a window regulator myself. My mechanic quoted $200+ to replace it. I found a window regulator online at www.nissanautobodypartstore.com for just under $50 shipped. Is that store reliable?

If it's not too complicated, I'd be willing to order and replace the regulator on my own. Step-by-step help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## njtangs (Apr 18, 2004)

I ordered the window regulator from www.nissanautobodypartstore.com. I should be getting it in about 2 weeks.

I was able to get the door panel off - had to remove about 20 screws and some plastic clips. Does anyone have any tips on removing and installing the new regulator? Step-by-step instructions would be awesome, but any help is appreciated.


----------



## njtangs (Apr 18, 2004)

bump


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

can i add power windows to my 92 sentra xe?


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

njtangs said:


> I have a 94 2-dr Sentra with manual windows. My passenger-side window sticks every rotation of the crank. I took the door panel off and reached inside to feel around while turning the window crank. I discovered that a cable leading to the crank is frayed and catching on something as the crank rotates.
> 
> I want to know if it's worth trying to take the rest of the door apart and install a window regulator myself. My mechanic quoted $200+ to replace it. I found a window regulator online at www.nissanautobodypartstore.com for just under $50 shipped. Is that store reliable?
> 
> If it's not too complicated, I'd be willing to order and replace the regulator on my own. Step-by-step help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Is it the regulater or is it a dirty track, My windows do the same then i spray silicone in the tracks and then it's better.


----------



## njtangs (Apr 18, 2004)

PeaNutB13 said:


> Is it the regulater or is it a dirty track, My windows do the same then i spray silicone in the tracks and then it's better.


When I had the panel off, I felt around while I was cranking. It felt like a braided metal cable was frayed and sticking on something on every rotation.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Also check your window track in the door. See if the spot weld is still intack. My weld broke on both doors. This causes the window to tilt while rolling up and down and tears the window track rubber. I bolted both the tracks down and replaced the window track rubber, and now both windows are very smooth and easy to roll up and down.


----------



## njtangs (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I replaced the regulator over the weekend. It was definitely a bad cable. After removing the door panel and speaker, I peeled back the clear plastic sheet covering the door frame. There was white sticky stuff holding the sheet to the frame. I removed all the bolts holding the regulator to the door frame and window. I also extracted two plastic cable tabs holding the cables to the frame. To get the regulator out, I shimmied the window *up* a few inches so I could push the crank into the door and out through the bigger opening. 

The toughest part of the job was getting the panel on and off. 

Does anyone know what kind of cleaner I should use to clean that white gunk off the seat belt?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I wish I had looked to see why my window was so hard to go up when I swapped the door lock from the passenger side to the drivers. I put some grease on the track but as I cranked the window up the cable snapped.
A shop towel and cardboard wedged into place is all that's keeping it up at the moment. Everything was fine, even after the cable was broken, but stupid me I was curious why I could roll the window down so far and back up with no problems. Well, I guess I went a little too far. I managed to get it within 3" from going up the full way. The passenger side is experiencing the same difficulty, at least it's still working at the moment.

As for cleaning the seat belt, perhaps Varsol and a rag? Any degreaser will do. Simple Green or Mean Green being the better choices.


----------



## njtangs (Apr 18, 2004)

It wasn't that difficult to replace the regulator after I got the panel off the first time. Waiting for the part took the longest. 

Here's the time table:

Day 1:
Remove panel (first time) - 1 hour
Reinstall panel (first time) - 20 min.
Day 2-7:
Ordered and received part
Day 8:
Remove panel, speaker, broken regulator, install new regulator and reinstall panel - 1.5 hours


----------

